# Guys Question for you re: Orgasm after Age 40



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a question for you guys that are 40+. I know your hormone levels change in your 40s (as do ours) and I want to know how it effects your orgasms. I know everyone is different, so I'm sure your responses will be different.

I'm asking because my husband's has changed in the last several months. Just for knowledge purposes, he got snipped in 2006, after our daughter was born. After the procedure things were still the same in that regard, but now he's 44 and things are ..........well.........changing. He's also lost about 25 lbs in the last 6 months (change in diet). He's always exercised.

He's, for the most part, always been a doggie style dude......meaning that he only wanted to "finish" in that position, after doing all the other positions. And I mean like most of our relationship it's been that way. And when we're finished, that's it, clean up, and go about our business. 

Now, he can finish on top, but even when "we" are done, he'll say "there's more" and finish the rest himself. I hope this makes sense. Does this have anything to do with his increasing age?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not entirely clear about what's happening. Is he now having a second or multiple orgasms versus one before? That would be unusual, but could be a benefit of weight loss and improved cardiovascular health.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> I'm not entirely clear about what's happening. Is he now having a second or multiple orgasms versus one before? That would be unusual, but could be a benefit of weight loss and improved cardiovascular health.


Yes, I guess that's the best way to describe it. When I think "we" are done, all of a sudden HE is not..............says "there's more and he's not finished". In other words, he's not quite on "E".


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I see you, JB, and yes we're old!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe. I have heard the 40s are the best decade.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Hehe. I have heard the 40s are the best decade.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

46, no change here.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*From my 40's on through my current 60th ~ No discernible changes, per se!*


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Mid 50's all good


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks to you guys that have chimed in so far.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I'm 50 plus and I'm very much a one and done man these days.

If I am particularly randy I will maintain an adequate erection after my O, and we can use that to coax a couple more o's out of my wife.

However I don't think I could bring myself to orgasm again using my 'semi'. I'll have to try....

One thing I have noticed is that as the times between sex have increased so the amount of semen increases and it absolutely floods my wife.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Get him to a urologist. Don't wait. Make sure everything is functioning as it should for his age. He needs a prostate check. Pick a doctor with small fingers.  Just teasing on that last sentence.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I am 43 and I might be experiencing some of what your husband is. 

I have always been HD and ready to fire quickly after I shot. One time I even went twice in the same session about 5 minutes apart.

Recently however, I sometimes only seem to empty part way. I don't go finish myself right away but I usually notice within a few minutes that I've still got something I need to get rid of.

Could just be an aging prostate, but I am just guessing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spanz (Feb 6, 2014)

yes indeed men over 40 are going, eventually, to have plumbing problems. And that can make sex a little more challenging. BUT, in this case I would guess that your man has a little more time on his hands, is a little more mellow, and simply rediscovered how sexy his wife is. Enjoy dear.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

southern wife said:


> Does this have anything to do with his increasing age?


It likely has to do with his increasing prostate size.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not saying there is anything seriously wrong, but at his age, he needs his prostate checked anyway. It is the right thing to do, first. That way, you can check one thing off the worry list in your head.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, he should be getting his plumbing checked regularly anyway after age 40. 

PS: a virtual smack upside the head, OP, for calling yourself "old" in your 40's!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Is he actually finishing the first time? Maybe he is getting tired and lazy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *WyshIknew said*: Well I'm 50 plus and I'm very much a one and done man these days.


Same here for mine...but that always was.. not just in his 40's -now 50.. once he has the Big intense one, he's done for......

He has multiple little ones that if he gets any closer he is going to BLOW...and it's all over....if that happens too many times (like over 8 times for instance- like I am killing him -his trying to hold out) ... he may even find he can't reach the Big one or it looses some of it's intensity....


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I have a question for you guys that are 40+. I know your hormone levels change in your 40s (as do ours) and I want to know how it effects your orgasms. I know everyone is different, so I'm sure your responses will be different.
> 
> I'm asking because my husband's has changed in the last several months. Just for knowledge purposes, he got snipped in 2006, after our daughter was born. After the procedure things were still the same in that regard, but now he's 44 and things are ..........well.........changing. He's also lost about 25 lbs in the last 6 months (change in diet). He's always exercised.
> 
> ...



When I was in my teens, every chance I could get, I would masturbate. Early 20's same thing.

Now that I am 40, I find I have the sexual control that I lacked in my teens and early 20's. I could still have sex 1x every day, but when married to a LD wifee, sex 3x week will have to do.

The more sex I have, the longer I can last and better orgasms I have. The less sex I have, the shorter I last and worse the orgasms are for me.

The penis is like any other muscle. Exercise it, use it, or lose it.

Weight training, either you weight train 5+ times per week or you don't weight train much and you loose strength, size and your muscles atrophy. Just like the male orgasm and penis.

If the guy who is 40+ years old, doesn't weight train hard and with cardio, 5+ day per week, doesn't eat healthy, has beers, smokes, not enough sleep, then this will effect his sex drive and performance and in a negative way.

But if a 40+ year old guy does weight train hard 5+ days per week, eats healthy small snack meals all day long, good amounts of sleep, no smoking, no alcohol, and some supplements, he should be rock hard and ready to go all the time. I know this because I do weight train, eat healthy, no smoking, no alcohol, and take supplements. It makes a huge difference as you get older and you age slower as well, for me anyway.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I wouldn't call it 'multiple Os' but mine sure do last a lot longer now than they ever did. It takes me WAAAAY more time to get there too. I have a lot of 'dry' shots after the first several. They are pretty darn nice too. 

I'm 42 and this has happened in the last few months. I'm glad getting hard has never been a problem so far. I can get back hard pretty quickly but I'm done for a half a day now once I go.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Well I'm 50 plus and I'm very much a one and done man these days.
> 
> If I am particularly randy I will maintain an adequate erection after my O, and we can use that to coax a couple more o's out of my wife.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I had to have a chuckle at your last sentence WIK. And I can back you up on that one. As I am rarely able to have sex because of my domestic situation I must take matters into my own hands errr....hand....shake hands with the unemployed from time to time - call it what you want. This is all for the health of my Prostate of course with some benefits on the side. But yes, the quantity and ummm....richness. 

WS: "We sure are going through the tissues around here"

Me: (poker face) Yeah?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the natural test boosters I took made me cum 2x as much and I could go 3x in one hour......makes the body produce more test, more semen, more energy....


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

And that would be... ??


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

44 and no change for me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Philat said:


> Yes, he should be getting his plumbing checked regularly anyway after age 40.
> 
> PS: a virtual smack upside the head, OP, for calling yourself "old" in your 40's!


:moon: 


I was jabbing at Jellybeans (JB), because she's so young.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

clipclop2 said:


> Is he actually finishing the first time? Maybe he is getting tired and lazy.


I thought he was "finished". 


Nope he's not tired nor lazy!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

southern wife said:


> I was jabbing at Jellybeans (JB), because she's so young.


:rofl:

TGIF, SW! ::raises a wineglass in your honor:: 

I hope to be as sassy as you are when I reach my 40s!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> When I was in my teens, every chance I could get, I would masturbate. Early 20's same thing.
> 
> 
> But if a 40+ year old guy does weight train hard 5+ days per week, eats healthy small snack meals all day long, good amounts of sleep, no smoking, no alcohol, and some supplements, he should be rock hard and ready to go all the time. I know this because I do weight train, eat healthy, no smoking, no alcohol, and take supplements. It makes a huge difference as you get older and you age slower as well, for me anyway.


Hubs took to masturbating at an early age. Sometimes I think he's still that age. :rofl:

But your last sentence describes him: lifts weights, cardio, non-smoker, although he enjoys a few cold beers...........he's rock hard and always ready!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> TGIF, SW! ::raises a wineglass in your honor::
> 
> I hope to be as sassy as you are when I reach my 40s!


:lol: :toast: to you, my dear.



You keep following me around, you'll probably be MORE sassy than me. :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

southern wife said:


> :lol: :toast: to you, my dear.
> 
> You keep following me around, you'll probably be MORE sassy than me. :rofl:


:smthumbup:

I will learn from the best!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I have a question for you guys that are 40+. I know your hormone levels change in your 40s (as do ours) and I want to know how it effects your orgasms. I know everyone is different, so I'm sure your responses will be different.
> 
> I'm asking because my husband's has changed in the last several months. Just for knowledge purposes, he got snipped in 2006, after our daughter was born. After the procedure things were still the same in that regard, but now he's 44 and things are ..........well.........changing. He's also lost about 25 lbs in the last 6 months (change in diet). He's always exercised.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that I understand what you're asking.

You are asking if it's possible for sexual performance in males to increase over 40?

If that;s the question, then the answer in my case if yes.

You'eve said that he's lost a lot of weight and exercises regularly.
Then that may have contributed to the increase.
Also your libido might have a part to play in it also.

If your response to him in bed has changed because you desire increased performance ,ie; you are more comfortable with your body post childbirth, he could be simply responding to the new signals your body is giving off.

At least that's what's happening in our marriage right now.
I'm 44 she's 47 , and peri menopausal.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If I try to hold out to long I can't finish.

or I might finish but it will be less intense and it feels like there is some left.

I'm 47.

maybe give him a hand or offer some oral at that point.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

NotTooSure said:


> I am very similar to that, although I don't recall if it only started happening in my 40s. I do find if I don't have an intense orgasm then I am still good to for another. I find that 2 is actually not better then 1, so I prefer 1 intense one.


Agreed.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> One of the natural test boosters I took made me cum 2x as much and I could go 3x in one hour......makes the body produce more test, more semen, more energy....


I don't take Test boosters as my Doc told me I had high T levels for my age.

I don't know if I actually need them but I take, (on the principle that they may do me some good and no harm) Wellman 50+, Eye Q perles (am omega 3 and 6 enhanced fish oil), zinc tablets and garlic perles.

Perhaps they and exercise help my volume and general readiness?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I recently turned 50 and so far, I haven't seen any changes at all in volume or force. I have done keegle exercises for years. Maybe that helps????


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I recently turned 50 and so far, I haven't seen any changes at all in volume or force. I have done keegle exercises for years. Maybe that helps????


"Kegel Exercises for Men: Benefits and How-To Instructions - WebMD"

Trying this as I type - seem to be relaxing and tightening my sphincter. Is that the right sensation?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Horizon said:


> "Kegel Exercises for Men: Benefits and How-To Instructions - WebMD"
> 
> Trying this as I type - seem to be relaxing and tightening my sphincter. Is that the right sensation?


You know when you are bursting for a wee and you are holding it in?

That is what you are aiming for.

You should be able to make your penis bounce up and down.

Don't know what they recommend but I do sets of 50 and on every tenth one I 'hold' the kegel.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Horizon said:


> Sorry, I had to have a chuckle at your last sentence WIK. And I can back you up on that one. As I am rarely able to have sex because of my domestic situation I must take matters into my own hands errr....hand....shake hands with the unemployed from time to time - call it what you want. This is all for the health of my Prostate of course with some benefits on the side. But yes, the quantity and ummm....richness.
> 
> WS: "We sure are going through the tissues around here"
> 
> Me: (poker face) Yeah?


That's strange because when I have masturbated I never seem to have much quantity.

I think I read some where that your body knows when you are making love to your woman and releases far more semen than when doing it your self.

I'm trying to remember back when we went through our quiet sexual period and I'm pretty sure even then that I produced minimal amounts.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Horizon said:


> "Kegel Exercises for Men: Benefits and How-To Instructions - WebMD"
> 
> Trying this as I type - seem to be relaxing and tightening my sphincter. Is that the right sensation?


I tighten and hold the muscles that stop the flow of urine. I hold them tight for 10 seconds and do lots of them. I have done them for years. :smthumbup:


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, I'll take my focus off my sphincter and focus more on my penis when I am busting for a slash.

Regarding quantity - if it has been a while between orgasms, weeks for example, then I can generate good quantity. - and jet propelled no less.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Horizon said:


> Regarding quantity - if it has been a while between orgasms, weeks for example, then I can generate good quantity. - and jet propelled no less.


Jet propelled...:rofl:

Reminds me of my teenage years of masturbating and almost hitting the ceiling. I have never had any trouble with the speed and force of ejaculation. It is very powerful to this day, and I am now 50. Keegle exercises have helped me here for sure


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Horizon said:


> OK, I'll take my focus off my sphincter and focus more on my penis when I am busting for a slash.


If you want to " feel" that muscle, [ I think it's called the PC muscle, I might be wrong] and not the sphincter , then try an exercise called " hanging leg raises."

Find a strong , secure overhead bar , grab it and hang from it with your feet hanging loosely off the ground.
Simply raise your legs in a folding motion, upwards together , almost to your chest whilst keeping then firmly together.

Then lower them back down.
You will begin to feel a " stretch " below your navel, going down into the pelvic region around the scrotum .
That's the set of muscles that keeps the penis upwards during erection.

Learn how to control it with regular exercise and you should be able to keep things "looking upwards."


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> *One of the natural test boosters I took made me cum 2x as much and I could go 3x in one hour......*makes the body produce more test, more semen, more energy....


Ok, CB, wanna share which natural test booster you used? I'm over 60 and I could maybe use a little extra, uh, assistance.  Not sure I could go 3x in an hour, but still, a little boost never hurt anybody.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I love the net. But I would love to walk into a bar and hear a bunch of guys talking about this subject. :beer:

Thank you for reasking that Q, thummp. I wanted to know, too.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Jaysus! I have been gyming it for 7 months now but I have never hung from the bar (they've got one). Gee that will test my strength but I will give it a try. All things considered - with the way i let myself go and the Diabetes (which I have neutralised), low Testosterone etc - I have never had a problem barring up. My WS used to joke, asking me when this rampant desire, ready to rock side was going to diminish. Of course that just continued to prove that I was nowhere near the totem pole; still aint. What a waste of a healthy libido. Errrgh, I'm starting to get angry and can feel the thread jack need kicking in.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope no change at least none that are for the better


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

CuddleBug said:


> One of the natural test boosters I took made me cum 2x as much and I could go 3x in one hour......makes the body produce more test, more semen, more energy....


Doubt it!! I've asked anyone who uses a natural test booster to prove it with a before/after blood test and I have had zero takers.

You know why? 

They all say the same thing "I know it's working, I'm stronger, bigger, more energy!" my retort is the mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a 51 y/o male, and I have noticed some changes lately. I'm healthy, fit, work out 2x to 3x per week, walk 2 miles daily, BMI of 24. Testosterone below midpoint, but in the normal zone. I also do Kegels a few times a week.

Within the past few months our schedule with kids, work and kid's sports/school has been pretty tight. Not a lot of time for sex at night, so we have mostly been having sex in the mornings once or perhaps twice a week after kids are on the bus. We generally have about a half hour for sex in the morning, which isn't exactly a quickie, but it's not a lot of time, either.

The way it has been working is that she will masturbate in the bathroom (she is still pretty shy about doing that in front of me), have 2 or 3 orgasms to get ready (this takes her less than 10 minutes), and then she will give me a BJ until I am hard (doesn't take very long). Then she will want PIV either missionary or doggy. Since she has already had orgasms, she is pretty worked up, and it usually doesn't take long for her to have another orgasm or two from PIV.

The problem is that when she is worked up like this, I get very excited when she is about to come, and I have been popping off pretty quickly, and not as explosively as in the past. I can stay hard, and keep going for a second, much weaker one most of the time, but it's not the same as lasting longer, and giving her several orgasms, and then having one large, explosive orgasm myself.

I think that by having this time limited, fairly predictable morning sex routine, it has been training me to come faster, and when there is less build-up, the volume, velocity, and intensity of my orgasm isn't as satisfying to me as it is when we go slower, and take more time.

I feel like the answer to this is to allocate more time for our sex sessions, including having more sex at night (I like nighttime sex, she prefers morning sex) when we have time to get each other really worked up, and have time to take it slow, more coupled foreplay, and more position/activity changes.

I have never had any problems with PE, and I wouldn't characterize what I have been experiencing as PE per say, but shooting off as quickly as I have been lately (say in 5-7 minutes) is not really optimal for either of us.

If anyone has any advice or anything to add, I'd appreciate the input.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Yes, I guess that's the best way to describe it. When I think "we" are done, all of a sudden HE is not..............says "there's more and he's not finished". In other words, he's not quite on "E".


I have this happen now and again, I do think it has to do with the intensity of the orgasm, but I finish and I still feel like there is more.
When I was younger I could stop all movement(thrusts, or if she was giving me oral) right at the time I was finishing some would come out then I could keep going and finish again. Didn't happen all the time no matter how I tried but was always fun, still is when it happens.
Maybe it's me not to get to graphic but I don't not have the same velocity(some times) I once did so maybe that has something. I joked with my wife it's like a car engine with many miles the seals and rings get a little worn and it loses compression.


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit (Sep 14, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> One of the natural test boosters I took made me cum 2x as much and I could go 3x in one hour......makes the body produce more test, more semen, more energy....


which one did you use?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive changed in what I like from my youth. It used to be mostly about the finish. Now I dont need it every time as long as its most of the time. Sometimes I just love a nice fvck marathon cause it feels good. 

Sometimes too long tho. Past about 15 minutes I kinda wear her out. Think its a weight / endurance thing.

Me -7 lbs from marriage. Her +40 lbs. May have to do with basic non-sexual endurance.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I have a question for you guys that are 40+. I know your hormone levels change in your 40s (as do ours) and I want to know how it effects your orgasms. I know everyone is different, so I'm sure your responses will be different.
> 
> I'm asking because my husband's has changed in the last several months. Just for knowledge purposes, he got snipped in 2006, after our daughter was born. After the procedure things were still the same in that regard, but now he's 44 and things are ..........well.........changing. He's also lost about 25 lbs in the last 6 months (change in diet). He's always exercised.
> 
> ...


Are you sure 'we' are done? It sounds like you are done but he hasn't quite got to the finish line.

The refractory period generally stops male multiples and men of that age require more stimulation than normal.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Some funny azz replies in this thread.

Mid-40s, and in good shape...no changes for me, other than maybe lasting longer.

The only big change I've ever felt was after getting a V around age 40. Kind of hard to describe, but for the first 6 months or so, my O's felt like they had an extra gear or something...like I was getting a bonus shot. :smthumbup: I either got used to it over time, or it went away.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

thunderstruck said:


> The only big change I've ever felt was after getting a V around age 40. Kind of hard to describe, but for the first 6 months or so, *my O's felt like they had an extra gear or something...like I was getting a bonus shot.* :smthumbup:


Funny! Hi, Thunder!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Funny! Hi, Thunder!


Hey, dawl! Glad my O's make you laugh.:whip:


----------



## felinhopless (Apr 7, 2014)

My husband is 42, and he drinks and smokes ,and I try to see if we can go more than 1. He tells me its harder for him to reload even though I push ill do what it takes to go and do more. So is it normal for him not to be able to go more than once? Its not all the time sometimes he by himself can go back to back. I tried an experiment after doing oral on him I waited less than a minute I did again and in a few minutes he was able to relaese more than before he was surprised cuz he was never able to do before. Im asking because I want to believe him and not that he just doesnt want me. He is all about control and I think I freaked him out cause now he really hasnt let me again. Has me puzzled. Is this normal?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Normally, for me...I can only go once and I'm done for a bit.
When I was in my teens and twenties, I could be back in the shooting mode after 10 - 15 minutes, but not now in my mid 40's. I prefer to wait close to 24 hrs so I can feel confident my shooter will come through for me.

I have experienced what the OP describes, but that is only when my first O was somewhat interrupted. I'll feel somewhat of an O, but the mother-load won't happen. With a little more work, my geiser maker erupts.

I did have a stint of time after my divorce that I was having trouble finishing PIV with my new girlfriend, so a quick toss from the hand would send me over the edge.
That was mostly a mental issue I have been able to overcome, so I'm back to normal O's as before. Yay! :smthumbup:

I do think my O's are stronger now than they were 20 year's ago. Or, maybe it's just that I appreciate them more now.


----------



## Mmdog60 (Apr 3, 2014)

Southern wife,

I'm 45. My orgasms now are more intense now....though I just have one....but it seems like that one lasts longer and the product comes out slower? In the heyday they were less intense and i emptied quickly. Lol not sure if that helped?


----------



## Mmdog60 (Apr 3, 2014)

I concur with all that INDY said! I'm a one shot shooter now at 45. 20 years ago two or three times was a lock. Now just one but that one is great.


----------

